# Lingering virus?



## turborider (4 Apr 2010)

Hi
I seem to be unable to shift a virus - full of catarrah and a cough since February - doctor keeps telling me it will clear up on it's own "in a few weeks". I'm trying to keep up with easy cycling but getting fed up!!

Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Mark_Robson (4 Apr 2010)

I had a virus in the winter of 08/09 and it dragged on for months. I can't offer any advice other than eat healthily, try not to overdo it and let nature take it's course.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Apr 2010)

With a winter like we've had, these things do linger. I copped one in December and still have a trace of a cough.


----------



## andyhunter (5 Apr 2010)

might not go down well but if you got a virus do not go on the bike until you have been tested and made sure its 100% rid of you before you ressume light training then build up each time on the bike. i rode a season with rollercoaster results which baffled people surrounding me which turned out when i went to the doctors and hospital i had a nasty virus which progressed into ill health and kept me off the bike near two seasons as no cure and heals its self which when i tried to go back after a year out only made it worse and immune system was in melt down so i picked up everything going. So i then had to have plenty of rest for far longer but all right and dandy now but rest is well important in the long term.


----------



## hackbike 666 (9 May 2010)

I've had a sore throat for about two weeks...Had some sort of chest infection before hand and thought the two were linked...Chest infection gone but still continual sore throat.


----------



## Globalti (10 May 2010)

You probably have a lingering bacterial infection, caught while your defences were low during the viral infection. However doctors are reluctant to admit this and even more reluctant to prescribe antibiotics.

I stock up on Amoxy while I'm in countries where it can be bought OTC.


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (17 May 2010)

Globalti said:


> You probably have a lingering bacterial infection, caught while your defences were low during the viral infection. However doctors are reluctant to admit this and even more reluctant to prescribe antibiotics.
> 
> I stock up on Amoxy while I'm in countries where it can be bought OTC.



Which countries are they?


----------



## postman (24 May 2010)

Now same here .Last month, i don't do colds .So after many bad nights coughing and losing sleep .Off to the Docs .

Nose drops and anti histamine tablets .Both useless.So left it .But got fed up of coughing ,so back again .Different Doc. Can't give you anything was the reply .

So i cured myself .Robitussin cough mixture then ride after ride .And coughing my guts up .Left it all in hedge rows and grass verges .It worked for me but i would not say everybody should try it .


----------



## DustBowlRefugee (24 May 2010)

Globalti said:


> You probably have a lingering bacterial infection, caught while your defences were low during the viral infection. However doctors are reluctant to admit this and even more reluctant to prescribe antibiotics.
> 
> I stock up on Amoxy while I'm in countries where it can be bought OTC.




I'll try again. Which countries can you buy it OTC?


----------



## Soltydog (25 May 2010)

I started with a virus mid Nov last year which seemed to last for about 3 months, just as it seemed to be going, it flared up again. I only managed 1 ride in about 3 months  Oncen it cleared fully & I got back on the bike my fitness seemed to return fairly quickly which was the only consolation  
I must admit tho it started to get me down a bit being off the bikes for so long


----------

